# Is it rare for a Latina to be against spanking kids?



## Aries04C (Mar 22, 2018)

For the longest we've been stereotyped as the typical Latinas that are quickly to get the strap, sandals, a belt, etc. I've been hit/spanked with a belt by my father during my very early years and as a 31 year-old woman that practice makes feel nauseous.

With the exception of spanking being reserved for sexual purposes but that's another topic, I wonder how can anyone be willing to hit their own child (your flesh and blood you either gave birth to or fathered) with an object. :surprise:

In addition, it's usually done in anger or frustration as it happened in my case. I've learnt absolutely *NOTHING* from it. I'm horrified that this so called ''method of discipline'' is still prevalent in South American countries. I don't have a child yet but when my time comes, spanking isn't going to be my method of correction/discipline. You can still discipline and it doesn't have to include hitting. IMO, spanking with an object is hitting.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Aries04C said:


> For the longest we've been stereotyped as the typical Latinas that are quickly to get the strap, sandals, a belt, etc. I've been hit/spanked with a belt by my father during my very early years and as a 31 year-old woman that practice makes feel nauseous.
> 
> With the exception of spanking being reserved for sexual purposes but that's another topic, I wonder how can anyone be willing to hit their own child (your flesh and blood you either gave birth to or fathered) with an object. :surprise:
> 
> In addition, it's usually done in anger or frustration as it happened in my case. I've learnt absolutely *NOTHING* from it. I'm horrified that this so called ''method of discipline'' is still prevalent in South American countries. I don't have a child yet but when my time comes, spanking isn't going to be my method of correction/discipline. You can still discipline and it doesn't have to include hitting. IMO, spanking with an object is hitting.


I honestly feel spanking a child is physical abuse.
And if it’s done after about the age of six or seven it is child sexual abuse.
What does it teach a child except that might is right.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

My husband was beaten with a belt by his mum and he is Australian. Abuse happens in all parts of the world. I don't think that a quick smack on the backside on occasions with your hand is wrong, but the thought of beating a child with a belt or stick or whatever makes me go cold.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

Never did spank my 19 year old son or my 22 year old daughter. - never had the need. One time, I spanked my oldest daughter (now 26) - she liked to play outside and really the only place was on our driveway at our first house. She was 3 - I told her to NOT go in the street - watched her play and sure enough she goes into the street - so, I scold her and I tell her again - so I watch her play - I'll be danged she goes onto the street after a ball again!! So this time, I spank her behind - and she is shocked!! Cries - gets over it and starts playing again - this time - she does not go into the street even when the ball does - problem solved. While one tries to be attentive - no one is perfect - I would rather make sure my kid knows to do right and does not accidentally get hurt or killed than be one of those who refuse to spank their child when sometimes - it actually is more effective.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I was spanked very sparingly maybe 4 or 5 times in my life. I was also made to wait for a while before it happened. Go to your room and wait. It was the waiting that made it awful not the spanking. I'm find, didn't ruin me or make me violent or any of the other great fear that everyone talks about. I can't see it so dire because I know I had it done to me and it didn't hurt me in any way. 

My verbally abusive step father did much more damage then any of those spanking, which did none. I tend to think with all of these things it's the intent. If you spank your kids out of anger of frustration it's not going to be good. If you did it because they won't listen to you and you see that they are headed down a very bad path then I don't think it's the end of the world. 

Unfortunately I never had kids and honestly I am glad I didn't have to decide. I know one thing if I had a very bad kid the kind where I could see that he was headed down a path that was going to destroy his life, I would use whatever means necessary to put the fear of God in him to stop that.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

I got La Chancla.


----------



## Tknight (Jul 30, 2018)

I don't think stereotypes are relevant anymore.

Kids today, all over the world, are pathetically soft. If you think back to the 1800s we truly have devolved as a society. The average 16 year old can't even cook an egg. 

It's not about hitting/spanking or striking fear through the "commander" position. It's about discipline through integrity and teaching consequence in the most unfiltered form to build constant awareness and self consciousness. Monkey see monkey do. Monkey falls, told you so ! Don't come crying to me. It's only a policy if it's enforced. Stick to your guns and don't back down. Don't lie. They are smart and should be treated as smart individuals and deserve to fail, because failure is nothing more then an opportunity to learn. Respect has to be earned, not given. 

Don't raise a nancy, raise a soldier! Our kids might have to fight aliens one day. How will they ever do this when they are butthurt about human feelings.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

In the short term, it does seem much easier tbeat or slap a child for discipline. But not for the long term. I read an article in Ew Research which summarised the three most important skills for jobs today 1) IT; 2) analysis; 3) people / teamwork / social networking skills.

You're not going to maximise those skills if every time your child attempts an intelligent conversation / discussion and you opt to beat them for being --as my parents would say -- "so fresh" ie cheeky with them.

I agree that raising children takes time and energy. I've baby sat before and noticed that it takes more energy to successfully ask a child to take their plate to the sink than to do it yourself ....... that ONE time, of course. This is why I don't believe large families are a good thing, No one gets more hours in a day for having more children.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

The only time I was spanked as a child was for intentional, willful disobedience. Or as the final "escalation" of something I was stubborn enough to do over and over....which I guess qualifies as willful and intentional. I was given a consequences with clear communication as to what the NEXT consequence would be if I kept going. If I kept going to spanking level, I was reminded of each step, spanked (usually 3 or 4 licks) and then reminded I was loved. Though I am not a fan of spanking, I honestly think what my parents did is WAAAAY less damaging than the mom screaming obscenities at her kid in the grocery store.

I spanked my oldest maybe...3 times? Twice for willful disobedience, and once for repeating something I told her never to do again, but I confess I reacted out of frustration. I only spanked my youngest once. It was very clear that he thought doing X was worth the spanking lol. Because my kids were so inquisitive and active, putting them in a quiet time out facing the corner with no interaction, no book to read, etc. was much harsher and more effective than spanking would have been. Being bored was torture for them.

Now, I will say that after a couple of attempts by my daughter to touch a stove eye, I did smack her hand back when she tried again. I don't really consider that spanking, and she wasn't old enough for me to have some magical discussion on thermal conduction and skin damage while encouraging her in a Glenda the good witch voice to "make better choices for Mommy please."


----------

